# Java SE + Bluetooth



## Elscha (22. November 2007)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob die Java SE Bluetooth unterstützt und fals nicht ob es erweiterungen dafür gibt?
Ich suche im allgemeinen ein kleines Tutorial damit ich einen Desktop PC mit Hilfe von Bluetooth zu anderen Geräten (PC, Handy, ...) verbinden kann.


----------



## Looky (23. November 2007)

Google is your friend.

http://download.pracucci.com/java/jbluetooth/

http://www.javabluetooth.com/


----------

